# Sunny Has a Head Wound-Pls Advise :'(



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I came home from work today and found Sunny with a bare patch on her head with some blood, just above her right eye.  She is molting right now and it looks like she scratched herself a bit too hard above that eye with nails that are too sharp and broke her own skin.  She's carrying on otherwise in her usual self---hopping around and playing with everything so I'm sure she's not in any serious pain so I am not worried. I'm just being a heart-broken tiel mommy because my baby princess Sunny has broken skin and I feel like I'm the one with the bare patch.  I snapped some photos (while luring her onto the table with a birdie popcorn  ) and posted the best one here. Could the tiel experts look at it and advise me on what I can put on it to soothe the skin? Thank you.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww.. poor sweetheart! It really does look like a nail dig, doesn't it? You can almost see where it looks like a nail snagged down or something. I'm really not sure what to put on it as it is so close to her eyes. Someone will know what to do though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel like you can clean it with hydrogen peroxide and apply neosporin to the area...others can confirm or deny this though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would just leave it alone. Putting anything that will gum up the feathers might encourage her to mess with it more.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww I hope it heals fast and she feels better. On a side note I think I have the same birdie popcorn as you do. Is it the Nutri-berrie popcorn. I just bought some for my little one and she loves it.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments and your concern for Sunny. They are much appreciated. 

In the meantime, I have decided to just let it be because really, it's nothing serious. If I try to put something on it, it will just cause her pain and traumatize her even more when she may not even be feeling any pain. It would be making a mountain out of a molehill. I thought about taking her to my local pet store to get her nails clipped so they won't be so sharp but I'm a bit hesitant on that also because that is also a bit traumatizing to be taken out to a strange place and being held down by a stranger like that. So if that happens again, then I will take her to get her nails clipped because this means it is a reoccuring problem. Thank you again.

smays810, Sunny doesn't eat the popcorn---she only picks off all the seeds.  Yes, I believe they are those Nutriberry popcorns. I got her some veggie Nutriberries but she doesn't touch them, the spoiled little princess brat.  So I will be mailing the whole bag off to Sunny's godmom who is in my province but a small town so that she can give it to her birds.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha Lexi didn't eat the popcorn either until she finished eating all the seeds. But she has had popcorn in the past as a treat so I figured she would like them. I didn't see veggie nutriberries I will have to look and see if theres some at my locale pet store and get her some maybe then she will like to eat veggies.


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

may be u can ask the doc for any ointment or may be apply turmeric..it may be lil uncomfy but atleast it wont lead to any infection ..jst to be on safer side.


----------

